# AMH Results back



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

AMH results are back and they are normal- not sure of exact numbers until i pick up my results but at least they are ok!
Once step clooser towards egg sharing and my own ICSI baby! 

I've got a good feeling about 2012!!!!


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

My level is 22.5 pmol/L I think that is good?


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hello Staceyemma, 

as far as i know you would be a on the high side or normal. 

my amh was 38.5 and aparently thats high. 

as far as what i read up on anywhere bewteen 15 and 20 was seen as normal so i shouldnt think it is anything to worry about it just might meen you need to be monitered a little more than usural in case on ohss xxxxx hope that help xxxx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

My amh is 17.4 my consultant has said it's the low side of normal..... under 15 is considered low,so I guess a level of 22.5 is a pretty decent number


----------

